# More Treat Recalls!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I see the "Duck" jerky/tenders made the list....Which we also had  This was posted on Sept. 14th, I guess it isn't an mandatory recall, but several complaints on these items.

Also, If you go to this site: http://www.dog-recall.com/ You can put your email in and sign up for notification of new recalls...

Here's the article:

*PRODUCT INFORMATION*​
*American Veterinary Medical Association Announcement*

*Update: AVMA warns of potential new threat to pets*​"The American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) has recently been made aware of several complaints from pet owners and veterinarians that multiple brands of jerky treats manufactured in China have been making pets sick. Symptoms of illness have included vomiting, diarrhea, and lethargy. To our knowledge, no deaths have been reported.
The AVMA posted an alert on its Web site to inform its members and the public about what was known. Today, the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine (ACVIM) issued a statement saying it also has become aware of an unusual number of dogs presenting similar symptoms and abnormal test results associated with consumption of some jerky treats.
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is currently testing several products to see if a contaminant can be found. So far, they have ruled out melamine, one of the chemicals that led to the massive pet food recall this spring, but have yet to identify anything that might be making pets sick.
While a list of brand/product names of affected treats is not yet available, the AVMA has learned that all complaints have involved jerky treats from China. We recommend that pet owners use their best judgment in this matter."
** Some stores have pulled the following foods from the **shelves*
7856525052 5108696 Chicken Chips 1lb.
7856525053 5108692 Chicken Chips 8oz.
7856525092 5108693 Chicken Poppers 8oz.
7856525093 5108698 Chicken Poppers 1lb.
7856525134 5108691 Chicken Tenders 8oz.
7856525137 5126536 Chicken Breast Tender Snacks 1lb.
7856525138 5126535 Chicken Tenders 2lb.
7856584255 5126702 Duck Breast Tenders 8oz.
7856584256 5126534 Duck Breast Tenders 1lb.
7856584257 5126532 Duck Chips 1lb.
7856584258 5126531 Duck and Sweet Potato 1lb.
7856585808 5108695 Chicken Tenders 1lb.

**The National Pet Foundation will update you with any new information about specific jerky products and name brands as soon as it becomes available *


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Another link to the official AVMA news release, and some info on reporting illnesses/deaths:

http://www.avma.org/press/media_alerts/070918_jerky_treats.asp

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> So far, they have ruled out melamine, one of the chemicals that led to the massive pet food recall this spring, but have yet to identify anything that might be making pets sick.


Hmmmm. That's intriguing, but I can't say that I really care what the substance is if it is making dogs sick or causing deaths. 



Thumperlove said:


> While a list of brand/product names of affected treats is not yet available, the AVMA has learned that all complaints have involved jerky treats from China.


 And again, one common factor seems to be China. Good gravy! I hope they can get a list of brand names out soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, the product #'s are kind of a pain, but maybe they are listed on the bags somewhere.

I have seen ALOT of those treats on Ebay and at the shelves at the local petstore around the corner. The sweet potato ones are everywhere!

Sad :*(

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow- "Lethargy" Do you think that the rabbit fillets (made in china) I have been feeding Jasper his whole life could have caused his depression? and that it is just a coincidence that his mood has lifted since we spoke to the communicator since it is also about a month since I tossed the Jerky? 

This is just so scary.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy,

I noticed a DRASTIC change in Gucci too......once I threw out all the treats and commercial products. Her "naps" are now HALF of what they were. I think the toxins *tax* their system. I wish they could figure out what exactly is causing this.

I know we pretty much all knew that all China treats were tainted, and our gut feelings were right.

I bet it did have something to do with Jasper. How is he doing now? What changes have you made since the communicator?

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, they are real subtle changes. We have now given him the job to watch the house. which means in stead of saying NO when he barks we say "Thank you - I'll take care of it." we have given him permission and another Job to "chase the squirrels from the yard" Now he always chased squirrels-- but now we point them out and make it his job. (Michael started by saying "go get it"-- I changed it to "chase it away" LOL no dead rodents please) Since doing this -- he doesn't seem to bark as loud and he is isn't as interested in squirrels on our walks--- it's crazy to think that he knows the nuances of conversation--- but he seems to know that the yard is his domain to clear but nowhere else. I also have been trying to take him on an extra walk after dinner-Just me and him. I have to be careful not to ignore Cash- but Cash seems to be able to get his alone time because he is a snuggler and will just come and do his sand bag impersonation on your lap until you pet him. 

I am also giving him a little rescue remedy a day and dandelion greens mixed with yogurt. 

But I really wonder if it is the lack of Chinese rabbit!!!! It's interesting that you noticed the difference in Gucci.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OT - Missy, that's funny about the squirrels. We have one who is very brave and will just sit on a bench and tease the dogs. When I talk to him, he tilts his head as if he is really listening. There is a huge squirrel nest in my tree and I think he lives there.

When we go for walks and they chase squirrels, I tell them the squirrels went home and they settle down. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> I have to be careful not to ignore Cash- but Cash seems to be able to get his alone time because he is a snuggler and will just come and do his sand bag impersonation on your lap until you pet him.


I'd love to see Cash doing his sand bag impersonation! That sounds so cute, Missy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Sheesh! This is really scary. I started making jerky at home a few weeks ago (which the boys LOVE, btw), but I don't have the packaging from the other commercial treats I have. We don't go through treats very quickly so I take the treats out of their original packaging and store them in airtight containers. I have Charlee Bears, Solid Gold Tiny Tots, Kong Liver Snaps and Pro Plan biscuits (most of which I've had since we picked Nico up in early June). Anyone know of a problem with any of these?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> I'd love to see Cash doing his sand bag impersonation! That sounds so cute, Missy!!


Jane, it's more of what he feels like than anything you could see. But he will do a flying leap from across the room and onto your lap and then just turn all loose and limp and heavy like a sand bag. So of course you start petting him-- but if you stop he flails his front paws like "no don't stop!" he never actually paws at you (like Jasper does if he wants something.) My boys couldn't be more different-- Jasper every now and then, about once a day, will gingerly jump up and sit on your lap. Once he's there he is as stiff as a soldier --- he does a proper SIT facing away from you --he will just sit there on your lap sometimes for a 20 minutes while you stroke and massage his back. Sometimes he will twist his head around and give kisses right on your lips--- but he never relaxes into you like Cash does-- but Cash after 5 minutes will go run and play.

Sorry to Hijack this thread for my boys antics--- Sunny girl I would check on the purina, and the kong liver snaps--- I haven't heard anything-- but I know Purina did have some recalls and I just don't know about Kong treats


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jasper and Cash sound like such a loving, complementary pair . Gucci does a little bit of both, she will plant herself on top of me if she wants something, whether it be attention, her topknot out, or water. I have to be psychic or she will start whining. lol

She also "paws" at my laptop keyboard to get me to pet her. lol

Sunnygirl, I'm not sure about the treats you have. I thought about you this morning when I was at the store and I bought Ground Turkey to make the Jerky that YOU make  Any tips? I was about to go read the thread.

I was just going to add sage and a little curing salt, like maybe 1/2 a tsp for 2 lbs. Is that enough?

I added a full tsp to some human jerky and it tasted WAAYYYY too salty. Live and learn.

OHHH.....and this morning at Harris Teeter, I spotted some Recalled and China jerky on the shelf, so I went and told the customer service desk. The lady was horrified, and I was telling her about the problems with China jerky, etc. and she sent someone over to pull it down. yay! Small victory, but they will probably put it back up, perhaps they were just amusing me.

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara, I used 2 tsp. of curing salt in 3 lbs. of ground turkey. It wasn't a brine - I just mixed the salt right in. My kids ate some, and they thought it tasted good - not too salty. Then again, they're probably used to oversalting to cover up the bad taste of my cooking. I also tossed in a little A-1 steak sauce (maybe a tablespoon) because the little humans who were planning to steal some of the puppy jerky requested it. I think sage would be very good with turkey - I might try that next time. I let it all sit for a few hours then put it through the jerky gun, cooked it in the oven (I turned my convection on for extra air circulation, but I doubt that's necessary) at a little less than 200 degrees for an hour, and then put it in the dehydrator. I split it into 3 batches and put one in the refrigerator and 2 in the freezer. The boys finished the refrigerator batch and are working on the first batch out of the freezer. They ate it frozen last night, but it's thawed out now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks again.

I'll let you know how it turns out!

I'm excited about using my "jerky gun" :biggrin1: I have a feeling my kids will want to eat it too.

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara, it took me a while to get the hang of the jerky gun. My 7 year old could do it right away, but I needed some practice. The pieces I was making weren't uniform, and my BIL kept telling me I needed to do them over because I wanted everything to be uniform so it all dried evenly. Good grief!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What does a jerky gun do? I've never heard of that until you guys started dehydrating.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Another recall*

Product: Bravo Original Formula Chicken Blend frozen raw food
Product Numbers: 21-102, 21-105, 21-110
Sizes: 2 pound, 5 pound and 10 pound tubes
Batch ID code (on hang tag): 236
Reason for Recall: Salmonella, Listeria

Product: Bravo Original Formula Turkey Blend frozen raw food
Product Numbers: 31-102, 31-105, 31-110
Sizes: 2 pound, 5 pound and 10 pound tubes
Batch ID code (on hang tag): 236
Reason for Recall: Listeria

Product: Bravo Basic Formula Finely Ground Chicken frozen raw food
Product Number: 21-212
Size: 2 pound tube
Batch ID Code (on hang tag): 226
Reason for Recall: Salmonella, Listeria


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my! in my attempt for USDA jerky- I have bought the bravo dry chicken fillets-- and Cash has been devouring them and he has been very thirsty today . I know the jerky is not on the list--- but Bravo is a great company. Oh my- trash they go. thanks Janet.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kimberly, a jerky gun isn't nearly as dangerous as it sounds! It's a tube that you press your meat through, and there are different tips you put on the end that determine the shape the jerky will take. You can make flat strips in a couple widths, or slim jim shapes in a couple different diameters. It looks like a cookie press. It's easier than rolling the meat and cutting it into strips.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy Cripes! Will it EVER end?


The scary thing is....its not just food from China being recalled. yikes.

The jerky gun is a big metal contraption that you can put ground meats in and make them look like slim-jims, either flat and rectangular or round and tubular.

I haven't used it yet, I'm a tad intimidated by it. lol, but I'll be figuring it out tomorrow! 

I know it is better to have everything uniform, but the ONE time I had the butcher slice the meat for me, it was WAY worse than what I was doing! And I even told him uniform for "jerky"......you should've SEEN what he did. :brick: :brick: 
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

FINALLY!!!NBC new this morning had a report on the chicken jerkey recall. Why does it take them SO long to report this stuff???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, are you guys grinding up your meat? I have been just slicing chicken breast and drying it in strips that way.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I feel like I have been on some sort of crusade since this Hershey passed in mid-August - I have written at length to every news media I could find - I have gotten no response since the original additional questions from the NJ Dept of Agriculture. The FDA won't use Hershey's case to investigate because she was more than 10 years old. I have visited every Costco, Walmart and Target requesting that they remove the jerky until it is proven safe. I have visited pet stores in my area. People think I'm nuts.

There are so many pet owners who have no idea that the chicken jerky is a problem . . . I'm so relieved that NBC finally reported something.

ADI Pet had asked me to send them samples from the bag of jerky . . . I really didn't believe that they would test it so I told them I would prefer to send samples directly to a testing lab. They called back and said that if the bag was opened, the lab woulnd't test it as it was contaminated by human handling. They said they were testing my lot number. That was about 3 weeks ago . . . no word from them since. They have never acknowledged that they MIGHT have a problem. I think it may be time to send them a lawyer letter.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can relate to people thinking you are nuts I went through that after I lost Asta even though his death was not caused by a food recall per say . I think his immune system was compromised as he used to love those little dried chicken treats .
I just do not give them any kind of jerky now .. I have eliminated so many things and I try and keep things as healthy as possible but I am just waiting for something to happen with the bully bones and flossies as they do like to chew .. 
I was just in Petco to buy poop bags and it is mind boggling what they have avaliable for sale and most people selling their products have no clue as to the source . They just shrug it off.. like so do not buy it then .. 
I do not know what you have to do to raise awareness and to make people change except take out a full page ad in the New York Times maybe that would get someones attention ..
You have to remember pets have become a billion dollar industry - it is big business . Caching caching !!
They are not in it because they adore the little fur babies . It is all about the bottom line ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have given up on buying treats. The only thing they get are freeze dried beef liver, flossies, and beef marrow bones. They don't like much else, so I am lucky. They are at a good weight and I don't want them to get pudgy, so I really watch them carefully. Dogs don't eat chicken jerky in the wild. It is totally a people thing. We have been brainwashed that dogs need treats.


----------

